

Did VW #playtheroad shamelessly rip off music tech startup RjDj? - apoxid

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=IWCtMKGia6M
vs.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=mss2tv8PYBw
======
josh-wrale
Definitely appears as such. Both are cool. I like the original music better, I
think.

